# cant figure out what morphs my leopard geckos are!



## SunDevils20 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello, I bred a giant tremper tangerine het eclipse to a giant snow pastel raptor! I honestly dont know what I produced but the babies are pretty!


----------



## SunDevils20 (Aug 9, 2015)

also i have no clue how to post picture to help you guys


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4974-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## SunDevils20 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SunDevils20 (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyone have any guesses?


----------

